# beautiful air-conditioned dorm rooms at HAS 2008!



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks Great! Sure hope I can make it. Jim


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Hope to see you there, Jim!*



Trapper said:


> Looks Great! Sure hope I can make it. Jim


You will love Huntington & Marshall University! -Danno


----------



## lazybeestudio.com (Aug 24, 2006)

*Has*

Danno:

We'll see you down there next summer. Talked to the Reid's and they said you guys were already doing a lot of prep work!


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Hey, Lazybee*

Great to hear from you. Yes, we are working hard on this. We volunteered to help out with HAS 2007 to see what all was involved. That's why we have started early. We have gotten terrific support from Marshall University, where the conference will be held. And from the WV Dept. of Agriculture, which has been totally supportive.
By the way, that 18 frame radial extractor I bought from you guys last summer is really working well. I love it! Thanks again for that.
We hope you will consider coming as a vendor to the HAS 2008 meeting July 10-12. 
Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year! -Danno


----------

